# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Discussie

## Petra717

Als moderator van algemene vragen en discussies, lijkt het mij leuk om proberen wekelijks een item te nemen om te discussiëren. Dit kan zijn over de site, over een topic, over gezondheid, over gezondheidszorg, over ons zelf, noem maar op, alles is mogelijk. 
Ben benieuwd of jullie bereid zijn om mee te discussiëren :Smile: .

*Breng hier je stem uit en geef je mening!* 

Toodels, 
petra

*Let wel op! deze Enquete blijft een maand open!*

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,lijkt me leuk...

Niet ieder onderwerp zal iedereen aanspreken,maar als het iedere week wisselt,gaat iedereen zijn mening/ervaring wel eens kunnen geven en delen!

Ik vind het een goed idee Petra...waar gaan we dan discussieren?
MediCity Kletscafé neem ik aan?

Hopelijk komen er héél veel reacties,zodat het de moeite waard is!

Liefs,Agnes Xx

----------


## Petra717

Nog meer stemmen nodig!!!!!

----------


## Petra717

KOM op Stemmen!!! nog 2 weken te gaan!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry lieverd,

Blijkbaar niet zoveel interesse hiervoor...ik wil wel blijven stemmen hoor  :Wink: ,maar mag maar één keer!!!

dikke knuf,Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

De boodschap is toch meesten stemmen gelden! dus ik ga proberen wekelijks een discussie item te proberen te openen! 

knuffels
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Goed zo meissie!!
Dan zie je vanzelf of het aanslaat!!
Ik sta achter je!!

Dikke knufffff XXX

----------

